# Delaware Auto Trail round table.



## Coco998 (Sep 15, 2021)

I own an Auto trail Delaware 2017 and the small round table is missing and I am traying to buy one second hand as the price quoted in Australia is exorbitant, does anyone have an idea as to how to get one or have one for sale ?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Try Magnum motorhomes or O'Learys, but I imagine the postage will be a bit OTT, it might be better to make one using a picture for the design.

https://magnummotorhomes.co.uk/?s=table&post_type=product

https://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/index.asp?function=search


----------

